# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Mikro opiłki metalu na gałce ocznej - objawy ,pilne

## kudii

Witam Państwa,Dziś o godzinie 19 nieświadomie rzucono mi w oko opiłkami z piłowania metalu (z urządzeń precyzyjnych do obróbki) przetarłem oko i było dalej w porządku zająłem się dalszą pracą,lecz teraz po ok. 3.5 godziny przypomniałem sobie o tej przygodzie i zaczęło mnie to oko konkretnie pobolewać ,tak jakby było już bardzo zmęczone i mam uczucie ciężkiej powieki,przy zamknięciu powieki odczuwam bardzo delikatny ból,nie mam pojęcia czy jest to tym spowodowane,myślę,że jakby dostały sie opiłki do oka zaczęłoby odrazu boleć i musiałbym bezpośrednio kierwać sie do szpitala.Bardzo prosze o pomoc,nie wiem co czynić

----------


## nnn123

Jak najszybciej na SOR, najlepiej w szpitalu gdzie mają oddział okulistyczny. Niezależnie od pory dnia czy roku.

Samemu proszę nic nie robić, może to się źle skończyć.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za udział ,minęły ok 14 godzin od wydarzenia i nic ,ani zaczerwienienia ,nie ropieje ,jedynie czuje ociężałość oka.Nie szczypie ,no może raz na 10 mrugnięć delikatnie zaboli,czuję że delikatnie uciska prawa półkula mózgu.

----------


## nnn123

Jak nie SOR to do zwykłego okulisty i spytać czy "awaryjnie" przyjmie. Brak leczenia może się źle skończyć - może za godzinę a może za rok.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro jakbym poszedł do okulisty takiego jakby prywatnego na dzielnicy,da radę stwierdzić,czy tylko szpital ? 
Nie boli mnie ,aż tak ,mówią mi ,że nie przyjmą mnie do tak małego urazu ,bo nie widać po mnie,że oberwałem setką opiłków,a i też boli mnie teraz na tą chwilę jakbym miał to oko mocno zmęczone,mówią mi domownicy,że tylko zatarłem je i nie ma sensu jechać.

----------


## nnn123

Opiłki mogą uszkodzić gałkę oczną, nerw wzrokowy, naczynia a czasem tkanki położone głębiej. MUSZĄ pana przyjąć, inny SOR albo okulista. I nie mówić że mikro-opiłki tylko opiłki albo małe kawałki metalu.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## kudii

Aha,w sumie ma Pan racje ,a czy po operacji (po użyciu igły do wyjmowania) można funkcjonować bez opaski ,normalnie mrugać,raz juz miałem wyciągane opiłki 2szt. ból był taki,że bez wahania pojechałem do szpitala,w tym przypadku sam nie wiem.

----------


## nnn123

Decyzja należy do okulisty. IMHO jak po wyjęciu nie będzie najmniejszych uszkodzeń to nie powinno boleć. W najgorszym wypadku dostanie Pan zapalenie spojówki (to również trzeba szybko leczyć jeśli wystąpi aby nie było powikłań).

Po wyjęciu, profilaktycznie i dla złagodzenia ew. bólu polecam często mrugać, stosować krople nawilżające do oczu (bez recepty) 3-5 razy dziennie do obu oczu. Jak dostanie Pan receptę na maść lub krople do oczu to krople nawilżające lepiej stosować po skończeniu tego na receptę. Miesiąc lub dwa powinny wystarczyć chyba że ból się będzie utrzymywał - wtedy popieram ponowną wizytę celem zbadania. A i te krople naw. to stosować w małych ilościach - naturalny płyn łzowy jest najlepszy.

Co do zasadności wizyty, to ból lub jego brak nie jest jego wyznacznikiem. Zawsze może Pan skłamać że trochę pobolewa przy poruszaniu oczami - ale ja tego nie mówiłem  :Smile: 

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście takie jest właśnie życie ,popieram .
Kiedyś dostałem krople Tobrosopt jako antybiotyk i jakąś maść(jeśli ktoś by wiedział to proszę o podanie nazwy), miałem wtedy zaklejone oko,ale dzisiejsza sytuacja zmusza mnie do pozbycia sie opaski z oka i normalne funkcjonowanie,po tej maści chętnie zakładałem opatrunek, bo każde mrugnięcie to katorga,bynajmniej nieprzyjemne uczucie,ale tam były dwa opiłki na rogówce i P.Doktor mocno szarpał mi to oko,by wydziergać metale.

----------


## nnn123

Floxal, Ofloxacin, Oflodinex? To są nawy tego samego (zamienniki) antybiotyku który jest i w kroplach i w maści.

BTW. Z jakiego miasta/województwa jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłem kiedyś z opiłkami w szpitalu w Bełchatowie Łódzkie ,Wojewódzki Szpital
(Gdyby była jakaś alternatywa na tą maść)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem ,ale napiszę, że chyba zlokalizowałem to co mnie tak haratało przy mruganiu,były to dwa pęcherzyki wodne na dolnej powiece ,na jej krawędzi wewnątrz,roztarłem i magicznie przeszło,obecnie nic nie odczuwam ,żadnych skutków.Co to może być szukałem tego na internecie ,ale nic o tym nie piszą,jak zapobiegać i od czego to.

----------


## nnn123

Być może małe torbiele.

Okulisty proszę przy tym nie olewać.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie rak mózgu tylko jest to nadprodukcja wydzielnicza gruczołów łojowych brzegów powiek,dzwoniłem do okulisty,dowiedziałem sie,że niezależnie od rodzaju opiłka w oku ,człowiek nie jest w stanie znieść bólu przez tyle czasu.Toteż dziwne ,bo tysiące opiłków ,a tylko porysowały błonę oczną.Przy tym narzuciły sie pęcherzyki i oddawało to efekt utkniętego piłka,ależ ta medycyna jest skomplikowana.

----------


## nnn123

A kto powiedział że torbiel to rak?

Torbiele to mogą być zastoinowe, bakteryjne, grzybicze lub łagodne nowotwory. A to o czym wspominasz to brzmi jak mały i świeży kaszak.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------

